# A busy/fun day with jigs and fixtures



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A beautiful day in Atlanta GA with temps right at 70* (F), not a cloud in the sky and only the lightest of breeze to be found. After a grueling week from every direction possible, I was determined to spend this day at the shop and make a little progress on my jigs and fixtures. With a day like this, there was no way I wanted to work within the walls so I set up outside as I am known to do from time to time.










One of the first things on my list was to repair the broken arm board on my table saw cross cut sled.










And then make a clampable base for my miter saw.










With those 2 minor projects out of the way, the next goal was to build an insertable work top for my router table like I saw on some of the Router Workshop shows. This would give me the equivalent of an extra mini workbench when working outside. I located a piece of 1/2" sandply left over from another project somewhere in the past and cut it to size. I then did a small roundover on all 4 edges and clamped it to the router table top making sure it was centered all the way around. I cut up 4 blocks of wood and held them in place in the table insert hole while I marked their position. I then took and glued and air gun nailed the blocks in place. 



















Ahh.... nothing like a perfect it










I think the router boys like to say: "Get your router out of the box and have some fun." Altering that quote just a little with my new top: Now I can get my router out of the table and have some fun."










Okay, now on to the final achievement. Template Tom was kind enough to offer me a lot of help and advice in a previous thread and really stired my interest in his methods. While I have been to busy to get back to that project just yet, I did want to go ahead and start paving a path to trying his recommendations and methods of routing. Seems like I was going to need a jig/template holder and I needed to try my new top for out of the table routing. I went to work using his Intro to template guides publication pdf file that he provided some time back. 

First I cut and sized the boards needed.










Next I secured and cut the dados on my new work top.



















Then a dry fit to be sure I did it right.










And Bob R. always says, nothing is any good unless it fits.










Well, that's as far as I got before having to put things away and head back to the house to grill some pork chops for me and the Mrs. All and all... a wonderful day and I had fun and that is what counts.

How was your day?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob, 

it was a beautiful day in Ga. today.

it looks like you had a good time.

i got out and managed to cut out the parts for BobJ's push block. 

the small amount i did felt satisfying. 

a lot of the satisfaction, comes from guys like you on this forum. 

even us who are less talented can be better with a few words of encouragement and a little help. thanks to everyone for all the help they give me and other people.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks levon, but it is folks like yourself that make this forum what it is. I just work here 

You don't need to be selling yourself short on talent, I have seen some your work and you do equally as good as me.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

looks like you had a great day, Bob.

I wasted Saturday by going sailing.....   

so had to do some yard chores yesterday..



James


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

> a wonderful day and I had fun and that is what counts


So very true - and I agree with nice weather coming - its going to be hard being in the shop -
Guess that is why there is winter...those cold days are true shop days.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Nice job

I see the cracker barrel and the two chairs out side and the old pop machine on the front porch, someone in Valdotsa,GA. has one of the old bottle types ( red 5ft tall) for sale cheap with 6 cases of old bottles ...(empties ) if you want to take a look at just let me know..I will ge the phone number...I know you like old stuff..would be just the thing for your beer in side the house, hahahahahaha 



=========




Bob said:


> Thanks levon, but it is folks like yourself that make this forum what it is. I just work here
> 
> You don't need to be selling yourself short on talent, I have seen some your work and you do equally as good as me.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Went on a Sunday drive to a place that thousands of Ingrets and other birds migrate each year to take pictures (my other hobby). They are just ariving, so only a 100 or so there. Some years they have over 10000, but 3 years ago they left early and the next year they were almost none. Last year the numbers grew, so there is still hope. The weather was perfect. The aligators were hiding this time, did not see one, but I will be back. Did not do any woodworking this week, but hope to make up for it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bob, had I known you were out I might have dropped by---maybe that is why I didn't know you were out!! I'll have to swing by some time when the weatherer is as nice as it has been the last few days. Nothing like spring in Georgia!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great day there Bob N. Thanks for the pictures. I want to see the jig/template holder when done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Talk about jealous....my wife made me paint the house. Even my router was crying.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Went out garage sale hunting but didn't find anything

Maybe next time

Nicolas


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Saturday, we poured an 85' sidewalk. Yesterday, the wind was blowing HARD with gusts of 65 mph.  Not unusual for this area. Side walks stayed put, though.
Today we knock off the forms and I get to start on a couple of end tables.
When those are done, I was promised I could "Build anything you want, Dear" Yeah, right! Maybe a few small projects, then the hints start again...."You know, we could use......"


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

One question, Bob. Before grilling the pork chops, did you vacuum up the saw dust, or just sweep it into the grass? 

Looks like you had a great day.


----------

